# Lady Landodd ... A new superheroine is about to be born!



## ladylandodd (Jan 28, 2017)

Tatyana's life will change ... "Day zero" is coming ... DUNO is near! 
A new superheroine is about to be born ... 
Lady Landodd - Videos


----------



## ladylandodd (Jun 8, 2017)

June updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/june2017ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Aug 23, 2017)

Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/july2017ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Nov 11, 2017)

November updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/novemberll2017.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Dec 9, 2017)

December updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/december2017ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Jan 1, 2018)

Wishing you a happy and prosperous 2018!
Lady Landodd
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Jan 18, 2018)

January 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/lljanuary2018.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Feb 10, 2018)

February 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/february2018ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Apr 29, 2018)

April 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/april2018ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Jul 14, 2018)

July 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/july2018ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Oct 19, 2018)

October 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/october2018ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Dec 22, 2018)

December 2018 updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/december2018ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Jan 10, 2019)

Wishing you a happy and prosperous 2019!
Lady Landodd
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Apr 13, 2019)

Lady Landodd April Updates!!!
Chapter one for free!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/april2019ll.mp4
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd
Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (May 26, 2019)

May updates!!!
http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/may2019ll.mp4
comicstoss3d.blogspot.com: Catfight Comics Toss3d
toss3d.com: Tatyana of Sagittarius


----------



## ladylandodd (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy New Year 2020!
This year everything goes through
Lady Landodd
ladylandodd.blogspot.com: Lady Landodd


----------



## ladylandodd (Feb 6, 2021)

February 2021 updates!!!
Don't forget to  wath video clip here:


			http://s3dentropy.com/clipsup/january2021ll.mp4
		





__





						Lady Landodd
					






					ladylandodd.blogspot.com
				







__





						Lady Landodd
					





					ladylandodd.com


----------

